
Nowjs for Node - Directly call remote functions in Javascript - sinzone
http://nowjs.com/
======
sthatipamala
Previous thread with more discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316005>

------
indexzero
Is it your plan to just spam HackerNews with this project? I'm going to put
this to rest here: __this is not interesting __

Just use dnode and socket.io. The authors (substack and guille respectively)
have ridiculous chops when it comes to Node.js and have been working on their
projects for more than a year.

[http://substack.net/posts/85e1bd/DNode-Asynchronous-
Remote-M...](http://substack.net/posts/85e1bd/DNode-Asynchronous-Remote-
Method-Invocation-for-Node-js-and-the-Browser) <http://socket.io>

~~~
sthatipamala
NowJS dev here: regardless of what you may think of our project, we are not
responsible for this post. We posted a link to nowjs exactly once and also two
unrelated projects/blog posts that did not promote NowJS in any way.

I'm going to put this to rest here: we do not endorse this dupe post.

------
mcantelon
See also dnode: similar functionality, but more mature.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5317282/what-is-the-
diffe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5317282/what-is-the-difference-
between-dnode-and-nowjs)

